# New Photo Forums



## dingo (Sep 5, 2005)

new photo forums at www.theshutter.co.uk - usual range of things and fuller website coming very soon. For those based in the UK there are special offers and bargains. However, everyone welcome!


----------



## ferny (Sep 5, 2005)

Camera Discussion
-Canon and Nikon
The leaders in the Camera/SLR/DSLR Market

-Other Cameras
Other Cameras


I was going to join, but you've upset my Minoltas.

*strokes his camera's*

There there, the nasty man can't hurt you.


----------

